# Einfache Lieder für Gitarre



## MAXimal (14. Juli 2006)

Hallo Leute! 

Also ich bin jetzt gerade dabei mir Gitarre spielen bei zu bringen und wollt euch Fragen, ob ihr n paar Lieder wisst (egal ob Akkorde oder Noten) die einfach sind und gut geeignet um so n bissle rein zu kommen. Is jetzt egal, ob das gute oder "schlechte" Lieder sind, hauptsache gut zum üben (das Zeug aus dem Heft wird langweilig )
Wär gut wenns für Guitare-Pro is, hab ich mir geholt, muss aber nicht!

Schon mal Danke für eure Antworten!

greetZ Max


----------



## sisela (18. Juli 2006)

Hi,
gerade für Einsteiger sind diese Hefte  ganz gut. zunächst musst du ja erst einmal die Grundlagen lernen. Ich empehle dir dies auch zu tun, denn du wirst später leichter Dinge erlernen wenn für dich Notenlehre und Fingerübungen ein Leichtes sind. Wenn du allerdings schon so weit bist, bekannte Lieder nachzuspielen, findest du genug Songbooks dazu. Frag im gut sortiertem Musikladen, nach the real book und vielleicht the best songs von kdm. Auch im Internet findest du jede Menge Noten, zum Beispiel bei midimusic.de.  dürfte dir da auf jeden fall weiterhelfen, wenn du guitar tabs als suchbegriff eingibst.

Viel Spass...


----------



## MAXimal (20. Juli 2006)

Hi!
Danke für deine Antwort! Also die Grundlagen kann ich schon so einigermaße, werd dann also mal nach nem Songbook gucken!

greetZ
Max


----------



## KPMAnakha (13. Februar 2008)

hm .. kommt drauf an ob du Akustik Gitarre spielst oder E- ...

Bei einer E-Gitarre:

Green Day - Boulevard of broken dreams (Green Day ist grundsätzlich nicht verkehrt da die Akkorde und deren Abfolgen relativ leicht sind  

Bryan Adams - Summer of 69

Smoke on the Water von Deep Purple ist auch zum Anfangen geeignet  (außer solo xD )

Metalllica - Nothing else matters  (wenn du Zupfen üben willst)

wenn du dein Picking verbessern willst, würde ich iwas von Sum41 empfehlen ("Makes no Diffrence" oder "Hell Song" sind da gut 

Auch gut für Anfänger finde ich 
Blink182 - Stay together for the Kids oder 
Blink 182 - Story of a lonely Guy

Für Akustik paar einfache lieder ...sind schon etwas schwieriger.. aber ich finde generell ein bisschen mit Akkorden rumprobieren empfielt sich...ansonsten :

Matchbox 20 - Breakfast at tiffanys

Tenacious D - Tribute

...Ansonsten .. probier einfach, wenn du ein Lied hörst das dir gefällt, die Akkorde selbst herauszuhören, das ist nie verkehrt  ...und Wenn du Improvisieren lernen willst...einfach rumprobieren (such Blues Scale oder Pentatonic für  Impro- Hilfe)

€dit: Ups, gar ned gesehn dass der Thread schon so lange her ist xD ...naja denke ist trotzdem ne hilfe für ein paar Anfänger, die zufällig hier drüber stolpern


----------



## Matze (13. Februar 2008)

@KPMAnakha
Der Thread ist schon 2 Jahre alt ^^


----------



## CoderChris (30. April 2008)

hier ( http://www.911tabs.com ) kannst du nach tabs suchen. du findest dort links zu anderen seiten auf denen es neben den (besch***) ASCII Tabs auch teils sehr gute guitar pro noten gibt. 
außerdem kann ich dir das magazin "guitar" sehr empfehlen... da ist immer was für jeden dabei und es sind auch oft "anfängertaugliche" lieder zum mitspielen drin.

greetz,

chris


----------

